# Movies You Can't Wait To See. ( Post em here )



## JBarnz008 (Nov 13, 2006)

For me it would be Borat.

I've heard many good things from this movie and they say it's ridiculously hilarious. xD

And also very offensive.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 13, 2006)

Resident Evil 3, since they have CLAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIREEEE(at least that's what i've heard


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 13, 2006)

Borat is aried next week in Spain and I want to see it.

Also, I expect Transformers give us something decent. Please, Michael Bay, please.


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2006)

Spiderman 3
TMNT
Pirates of the Carribean 3
The Dark Knight


----------



## Tsak kimimaro (Nov 13, 2006)

borat  looks soo funny thats a movie on my list
i was gonna see it like 3 days ago but my aunt was being a douche :\


----------



## Dark Schneider (Nov 13, 2006)

Spiderman 3
Casino Royale ( yes I know..but still)
Blood Diamond
Children of Men


----------



## Athrum (Nov 13, 2006)

Perfume, i loved the book
Children of Man
Pirates 3


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Nov 13, 2006)

300
Splinter Cell
Transformers
Ghost Rider

I think the majority would suck but still...I gotta go past the minimum characters.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 14, 2006)

well yeah, but still answers the question of the thread.

so here's my list

spiderman 3
casino royale ( i dunno what's wrong with this one, someone else posted it odd)

transformers.(will say for sure when i see a full trailer
pirates 3


that's about it, I dunno when the mgs movie is coming out.
and I didn't even know they made a splinter cell movie.

perfume? omg i saw that trailer ...that's some gay shit right there man.  killing girls to make perfume..what kinda shit is that.  

maybe 300, I dunno I wanna read up on it before I decide.

I still have yet to see the trailer for mel gibson's movie "apocalyptic" or something like that.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 14, 2006)

Resident Evil 3
Spider-Man 3
Pirates of The Carribean 3
Naruto Movie 3

..........Wow, all the movies I wanna see have 3's in em .


----------



## destroy_musick (Nov 14, 2006)

Diary of the Dead

thats about it actually XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

Not many that I "can't wait" to see... but here are some I'd like to see:

Borat (no, I haven't seen it yet)
Saw III (same)
Spiderman III
Rumored Spike movie


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tenacious D*


----------



## Danse (Nov 14, 2006)

Spider-Man 3
Pirates of The Carribean 3

went last night to see Borat so thats one of my list lol


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2006)

Right now, I can't wait for 300.  Holy shit, I can't wait.  

Spider-man III will be good, for sure.  
TMNT, of course, as I was a fan back in the 80's.  
Pirates III.  Didn't much care for the first one, but the second movie was kickass.
There are some cool looking fantasy movies coming out soon.  That one dragon movie... E-something... looks good.  They're making a movie based on Dungeon Siege that I'll probably see in theaters (it looks as if it sucks though).
And the new Harry Potter film, Order of the Phoenix.  I think that one was my favorite book, so I can't wait to see how they pulled it off.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 14, 2006)

martryn said:


> There are some cool looking fantasy movies coming out soon.  That one dragon movie... E-something... looks good.



Eragon          .


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers movie is already out on the interwebs.

I'm waiting to see Borat <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2006)

I forgot about Pirates III, I do need to see how that one ends...

Also, I'd like to see Tenacious D.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 14, 2006)

borat and the new james bond I've heard its mind blowing.


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 14, 2006)

transformers
300
Casino Royale
PotC 3
Spiderman 3
eragon


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 14, 2006)

Spider-Man 3
PotC 3
Metal Gear Solid(if its still happening).


----------



## Dave (Nov 14, 2006)

transformers
pirates 3
spiderman 3


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2006)

Borat
Spiderman 3
Pirates 3


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a list going right now.
Here it is:

happy feet
the fountain 
deja vu
tenacious d 
eragon 
children of men 
pan's labyrinth
perfume 
2007
hostel: part II
zodiac 
hannibal rising 
bridge to terabithia 
300
tmnt
spider man 3
28 weeks later 
transformers 
harry potter and the order of the phoenix / july 13


----------



## Mojim (Nov 15, 2006)

Spiderman 3
Casino Royale
Pirates of the Caribean 3


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 15, 2006)

Borat
Saw III
Spiderman 3
POTC3


----------



## 2D (Nov 15, 2006)

Borat
Tenacious D


----------



## Psycho (Nov 15, 2006)

the death note movie, vampire hunter D 3, etc...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 15, 2006)

spidey 3 and fantastic four 2, I only wanna see how they're gonna animate the surfer.


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 16, 2006)

Cant wait to see The Prestige, hasnt yet premiered here which blows.


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 16, 2006)

The Rum Diary

pirates 3

Casino Royale


----------



## blueradio (Nov 16, 2006)

Borat, The Science of Sleep, Nightmare before Christmas 3D. 
SO MANY


----------



## 2D (Nov 16, 2006)

fancyclaps said:


> Borat, The Science of Sleep, Nightmare before Christmas 3D.
> SO MANY


i got a chance to go to the perveiew thingy of TNBC3d, i should of went 

and every time i see you post al i see is fannyclaps


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 21, 2007)

I so wanna see Hannibal.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Jan 21, 2007)

Harry Potter 5
and Halo


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 22, 2007)

_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

Ocean's Thirteen_


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm still yet to see Bourne Ultimatum.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

the new Iron Man movie.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 11, 2007)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End
The Hills Have Eyes 2
Black Snake Moan
Zodiac
The Number 23
300
Reign Over Me
Saw IV


----------



## Morwain (Aug 11, 2007)

Beowolf
Oceans 13
Knocked up
Dark Knight 
and many others


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 11, 2007)

Iron       Man.                           [/end]


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 11, 2007)

The Dark Knight, Iron Man, Y: The Last Man, and The Watchmen.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 11, 2007)

Superbad


and...THE DARK KNIGHT!


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 11, 2007)

Some already been said.

The Dark Knight
Iron Man
Oceans 13
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Rush Hour 3

And probably Hitman just out of curiosity. It might not be good.


----------



## Neogenesis (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 13, 2007)

Hairspray.


----------



## Ash (Aug 14, 2007)

Resident Evil: Extinction.

It comes out in one month!!! 

Edit: I'm also waiting for Across the Universe. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 15, 2007)

Hot Rod, So I Can Prove My Dad Wrong That It Will Be Funny


----------



## Verlin (Aug 15, 2007)

The Golden Compass


----------



## Hio (Aug 15, 2007)

Naruto Movie 4


----------



## Vaizard (Aug 16, 2007)

3:10 to Yuma is looking good.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 17, 2007)

Rush Hour 3
Resident Evil(can't remember the name, but the next one)
Beowolf(haven't seen the preview, but sounds interesting)


----------



## Gene (Aug 17, 2007)

The Dark Knight


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 17, 2007)

Superbad and Iron Man


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see the Bone movie based on Jeff Smith's great comic book series...... when Jeff decides to make it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2007)

Donnie Brasco,I decided to wait until I can get the HD-version 
The Dark Knight
Iron Man
Once Upon a Time in America 
Playtime
Children of Men
Watchmen (there is no "The")
The Rin Tin trilogy
Apopcalypse Now

And even though I've already seen Blade Runner, it's going to be in HD for christ sake!


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw a bunch of previews that looked good, but the only one I remember is Elizabeth: The Golden Age. That looked interesting.

Oh, and The Golden Compass. <3


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 18, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Resident Evil 3, since they have CLAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIREEEE(at least that's what i've heard



The Resident Evil movies are even worse filler to the RE series than the Naruto fillers. Claire is my fav char, but the actress who plays her looks nothing like her from the games.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Aug 18, 2007)

Hands down I must see indiana jones 4.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 18, 2007)

Dark Knight and Bond 22 (unknown James Bond Title),


----------



## ramenx3 (Aug 18, 2007)

... MUST. SEE. RUSH HOUR THREEEE!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2007)

ramenx3 said:


> ... MUST. SEE. RUSH HOUR THREEEE!!


ewwww.....Just go watch Pan's Labyrinth. >_>


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 19, 2007)

I want to see Superbad.  Looks funny.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 19, 2007)

The Dark Knight.

Apart from that, nothing really comes to mind.


----------



## Rose (Aug 19, 2007)

The last legion.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2007)

ninhoic said:


> I want to see Superbad.  Looks funny.



Funny as Fuck ! 



Only Summer Movie I wanted to see that I havn't seen yet is Ultimatum, I guess I'll cop it when it comes to DVD.


----------



## Lemonade (Sep 7, 2007)

Rush Hour 3

I read some mixed reviews about this one so I'd very much like to see it for myself.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Sep 7, 2007)

Mana said:


> The last legion.



lol, last legion was terrible as an action movie. good as a spoof type movie. hahahaha. 


I can't wait to see The Dark Knight. coming in a long long time i know.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta see shoot em up.. i think its a britsih film, so must of you may not have heard of it


----------



## Cindy (Sep 7, 2007)

Across the Universe. o:


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 27, 2007)

National Treasure 2.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2007)

20th Century Boys.  I hope to God this movie is good.


----------



## Denji (Dec 27, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## ~Flippy (Dec 27, 2007)

New (about to come out): Batman: Dark Knight, Ironman, Rambo.

Old/Released: Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 27, 2007)

Batman: Dark Knight, Ironman, and Harold & Kumar 2

Edit: Forgot to add Hancock, Wall-E, and Jumper.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> 20th Century Boys.  I hope to God this movie is good.



O shit, where's that coming out at?


----------



## plox (Dec 27, 2007)

Iron Man


are you serouis there is a harold and kumar 2???
i have to watch it


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Dec 27, 2007)

hellboy2 the golden army


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 27, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull, The Dark Knight, Iron Man and Rambo.
I Cant wait to see Rush Hour 3 again Im going to buy it later.


----------



## chidorikk (Dec 27, 2007)

CLOVERFIELD FTW!


----------



## cloud23 (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Knight looks really good


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Knight.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

ive seen previews for pinapple express, from the maker of superbad. it looks fuckin halarious. oh and juno looks good


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Knight looks amazing.  I wasn't sure about Heath Ledger as Joker...but the preview has convinced me to give it a shot.  Sin City 2 is another one I would like to see...assuming it ever gets made.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I speak for everyone when I say.....The Dark Fucking Knight!!!


----------



## Dave (Dec 27, 2007)

dark knight, for it has patrick bateman


----------



## chrisp (Dec 27, 2007)

The Dark Knight. And Jumper.


----------



## bowserfire (Dec 27, 2007)

RAMBO with sylvester stalone. comes out January 25th 2008.

haha stalone is director & is remaking the movie at his age. it should be good though i hope.


----------



## Auron (Dec 27, 2007)

1) The
2) Dark
3) KNIGHT


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yeah. Jumper looks pretty good too.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 2, 2008)

The new Speed racer movie


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 2, 2008)

Meet~the~Spartans


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2008)

Juno, Meet the Spartans, Wall-E, Get Smart.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 2, 2008)

The Dark Knight.

I want to see it right now, but I can't. : (

At least I have the Prologue and Trailer downloaded to tide me over.


----------



## plox (Jan 2, 2008)

for 2008 i wanna watch be kind Rewind, Harold And kumar 2, Iron Man, the new incredible hulk movie, City of Ember (cause i read the book), madagascar 2 

I also wanna see how the dragonball movie and Speed Racer turn out to be


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

Rambo, The Poughkeepsie Tapes, and Cloverfield do it for me  That's what I know of so far anyway. XD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dark Knight. xD


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

The second Narnia movie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Also add the Bucket list to my list.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 14, 2008)

The D... no wait, actually I don't want to see it that. XD 

But _I'm A Legend_ on the other hand... :3


----------



## Mojim (Jan 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see Prince Caspian in May!!


----------



## ZiVixx (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah The new Chronicles of Narnia looks l33t... Gotta see it.


----------



## Snow (Jan 16, 2008)

The only thing I'm even remotely eager to see is maybe Ironman.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm still waiting for *Sweeney Todd* to be released here. I think I'm going to explode!  I have to wait til the 25th!


----------



## chrisp (Jan 16, 2008)

Wanted. God, that's one badass movie!


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

naruto movie 4,5 and jet li 2 new movies


----------



## Cair (Jan 16, 2008)

Prince Caspian. No doubts.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweeney Todd, Ironman and Hancock


----------



## Highmura (Jan 16, 2008)

Still waiting for MGS!!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 16, 2008)

Cloverfield, Hancock, and Batman Dark Knight atm.


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see Sweeney Todd.....for a second time


----------



## iCHi_iSNOTDEAD (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see the movie Ironman, it's on march or may this year...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 16, 2008)

_Jumper, meh._


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2008)

"There will be Blood" isn't playing at any theaters near me yet.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 18, 2008)

The Orphange, back were I am I've to wait awhile for it to be released, and The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian


----------



## sessystalker (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweeney Todd, The Eye, Cloverfield, and One Missed Call.


----------



## brighadyl (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd say Ironman, Hellboy 2-the Golden Army, the Orphanage and the new Star Trek movie.


----------

